# my molly is a pig



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i have a black molly in a 15 gallon tank with a platy, a guppy, and 2 corydoras (also about 20 baby platies in a breeder net)....my molly never seems to stop eating!!! i feed them in the morning and give them alot of food (if anything, too much) but all through the day my molly is eating the plants and picking around in the gravel to find food and just basically eating anything in sight! he is plenty healthy looking and has no trouble swimming around or anything, but he is fat....is there anything i can do about it? or is it unimportant, since he is healthy as far as i can tell


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Mollys like algae so she is most likely algae hunting... Ive noticed that most livebearers especially mollys pick at everything all day.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh ok good....i just wanted to make sure there wasnt anything wrong with her/him ( i dont know if it is a male or a female)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Agree! They are great fish for beginners; they are not strict guys!  Just remember not to overfeed them.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh good....if they are easy fish (which they seem like to me....i havent had this one for very long) i might get a few more... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

A bit OT, but have you considered moving your corys out of the tank?
They need different water than your livebearers, and they also need to be kept in proper groups, 6 or more.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

My rosy barbs are like that too. There is no such thing as uneaten food with these guys around! They are top feeders, middle feeders, and bottom feeders, and even after they've just been fed they're looking around the bottom for more food, and they often pick at the algae on the plants.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol...thats EXACTLY what my molly does...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Some, well most of fish find for food even they are stuffed with the ammount they have. So, remembernot to overfeed them. Don't feed them over the schedule even though they beg for (my Black Shot is! )


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ok, ill be sure not to over feed them...although whenever i open the lid, my molly comes up to the top and begs for food....its really funny :lol:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK! Yeah I agree! It's a pleasure for an owner to see his/her pets count on them!  Well, sorta!  
btw, can you feed your molly by hand?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol....yes it is a pleasure....i dont really understand what you are saying about feeding my molly by hand?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, place the flakes underwater (among your fingers, fist), and the fish will come and enjoy his/her meal right from your hand. THat's cool! Ok?  I usually do that with my guppies and blach ghost!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!! that is sooo cool!!!!! i tried it and my molly came right up there and started eating out of my hand! then my platy started doing it too!!!!! thanks for telling me how to! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute! just make sure you wash your hands without soap before you do it so no perfume, lotion or other things get into the tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ok thank you for the reminder, lexus


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

i hand feed my FW stingray, my northern puffer, my clownfish, sometimes my sailfin tang....and i used to have a dwarf gourami who would actually sit in my pawm but she recently passed away ....she had an ulcer i believe


----------

